# New Mini Can't find DVR



## mjh (Dec 19, 2002)

I bought a second mini to add to my account. And after going through guided setup I get this:






Things I did:

Activated the mini and then waited 30 mins before going through guided setup
I'm certain that it's on the correct network. I can see the device and IP address from my router
I've tried forcing my Roamio to connect to TiVo service.
When I go to tivo.com, I do notice that it says this for this device:


> We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours.


Suggestions?


----------



## mjh (Dec 19, 2002)

Ok. I started a chat with Tivo Support and they had me

Reconnect my Roamio to the tivo service
Reboot the mini - this resulted in me going through guided setup again
After that the mini found my Roamio and all is good.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah, I've posted numerous times about rebooting the mini in this situation. In my case, the only way to do it was power-cycling. And in my case TiVo support didn't even suggest that action. All they suggested was to be patient.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

dlfl said:


> Yeah, I've posted numerous times about rebooting the mini in this situation. In my case, the only way to do it was power-cycling. And in my case TiVo support didn't even suggest that action. All they suggested was to be patient.


Yep, I just posted that a few days ago. Force a connection with the host TiVo then reboot/power cycle the Mini and go through guided setup again. Worked like a charm.


----------



## mjh (Dec 19, 2002)

This is probably below the belt, but there's clearly some problem with the programming for this screen.






Maybe someone from TiVo will see this here.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Aug 31, 2015)

My mini didn't work until maybe 24 hours later.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mjh said:


> This is probably below the belt, but there's clearly some problem with the programming for this screen.
> Maybe someone from TiVo will see this here.


Not likely. This may be related to the removal of the "DVR" and replacing it with "TiVo box" or just "box". Someone probably forgot the box.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

mjh said:


> This is probably below the belt, but there's clearly some problem with the programming for this screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly the screen I got three months ago and there is no way out but to power-cycle the mini. I had good operation within 2 minutes of doing that. I talked to TiVo support and told them exactly what I was seeing. I don't hold much hope for them dealing with this.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

There would be so much less trouble if only their stupid quick start foldout they ship with the mini included "power cycle mini one last time" as the final step. Have they got an excess hundred thousand quick start guides printed and they don't want to revise them? .

Even if 1 out of 100 times you happen to not need to do the final reboot, it wouldn't hurt anything to do it anyway.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

tomhorsley said:


> There would be so much less trouble if only their stupid quick start foldout they ship with the mini included "power cycle mini one last time" as the final step. Have they got an excess hundred thousand quick start guides printed and they don't want to revise them? .
> 
> Even if 1 out of 100 times you happen to not need to do the final reboot, it wouldn't hurt anything to do it anyway.


+1. It might only take an excess 1000 guides though, I think.


----------

